# Jeff Foiles



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok guys this will be shut down as soon as a mod see's it. Use the 
PM method like Branta has suggested many many times........


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike L said:


> Ok guys this will be shut down as soon as a mod see's it. Use the
> PM method like Branta has suggested many many times........


But this is so much fun to watch...:evil:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike L said:


> Ok guys this will be shut down as soon as a mod see's it. Use the
> PM method like Branta has suggested many many times........


Agreed..A complete waste that others have to brought into the scenerio..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One good thing come of this.. Cabelas must have heard the news.. 69.99 a box of 6 on the Jeff Foiles B2 Bigfoots.. Must really want to get rid of the ones with him on the box..


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

he actually used to be cool in my opinion back when he used to hunt with hill billy jim. he never tried to act cool he just did his thing. now he acts like a hot shot and jim hasn't ben in any videos fore a while. must of got fed up with his crap a long time ago.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> One good thing come of this.. Cabelas must have heard the news.. 69.99 a box of 6 on the Jeff Foiles B2 Bigfoots.. Must really want to get rid of the ones with him on the box..


 
False..better check again...


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Can't wait for the new line of choke tubes modeled after his "%$#$" status in prison..."Foiles Strait Busted butt Choke Tube - Extra Cylinder: Extra wide open to accomodate serious heat...":lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> False..better check again...


I don't think he was serious.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Heard he has a new endorsement with Preperation H - "Straight Bung" anal salve...his website is denying rumors of a "Prison Meat" personal lubricant deal with KY though.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Well since I posted the article I guess I'll throw my thoughts out there on this as well.

First off, I don't know Jeff, have never met him, nor have I ever watched any of his videos. I don't own any of his gear, some of it's OK though. So basically I have no opinion of him as a person what so ever.

So I really know nothing about this whole situation other than it looks pretty bad. If this proves to be true, I really don't see him as being any different than someone who kills black bears to sell the gall bladders, elephants to sell the ivory, or takes sturgeon to sell the roe, theyre all thiefs plain and simple.

To me at least, it's not just simply a matter of somebody shooting over their limit at that point. When you start to break the laws for the purpose of making a monetary profit, well then that's a whole other degree of severity in my book.

I mean, I'm not sure I know a single sportsman that hasn't at some point in time unintentionally broke a fish and game law. Kept 26 bluegills, kept a 14 7/8" walleye, used a spawn bag in a "flies only section", not wore hunter orange, shot one too many hens, dropped two geese with one shot with only one left in the bag, shot 2 minutes after shooting hours. How many grebe pictures have we seen on here this year alone? Those kinds of things, while not acceptable, I can at least relate to how it can happen.

But here you have a guy that, for many of us, is living the dream. His whole life and livelihood revolves around waterfowling. He guides, does seminars, has his own line of equipment, has his own private managed area, gets to hunt all around the country, etc etc. And he puts it all at risk breaking the law??? Just goes to show what happens with $$$ get involved. Hard to say without knowing the guy if it was greed that created the drive to get the money or if it was having the money and wanting more that created the greed. 

Regardless, if the allegations prove to be true, I certainly hope the punishment is in line with any other thief who illegally uses a public resource to for their own commercial monetary gain.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If found guilty I can see it in Prison.. 

Jeff: "What you in for"
Cellmate: "Murder and drug possession, deal went bad killed 2 men, and you"

Jeff: " Same, murdered 8 mallards one day and was over possession on geese"


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

1fish said:


> Well since I posted the article I guess I'll throw my thoughts out there on this as well.
> 
> First off, I don't know Jeff, have never met him, nor have I ever watched any of his videos. I don't own any of his gear, some of it's OK though. So basically I have no opinion of him as a person what so ever.
> 
> ...


 
Nailed it 1Fish!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess what makes me angry is that young hunters watch his videos and are enamored with him. They are led to believe that is all about a big pile of ducks at the end of the day and a big count on their sig line. Now this indictment, his alledgedly "floating the fourth", and all the rest are too much to ignore. Regardless of what Charles Barkley says, he's a role model to these kids.

Good people volunteer their time and money to help these kids get started right and this guy just *****s all over it. 

I say let 'em swing. Straight meat indeed.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Not sure that my posts were worse than any others in this thread,,, definitely just as funny...


:chillin:


----------



## Squints (Oct 21, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If found guilty I can see it in Prison..
> 
> Jeff: "What you in for"
> Cellmate: "Murder and drug possession, deal went bad killed 2 men, and you"
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:

_In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter. _


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. I had heard allegations regarding him but never took anything seriously. As for the youth that admired what he supposedly was doing (killing a lot of birds) that was me. I used to love his videos and thought they were sweet. Being nineteen shooting limits is something we strive for but more times than not we don't. I used to think this guy was top notch but now I see he's nothing more than a fake.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

TNL said:


> Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:
> 
> _In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter. _



Is there a link to the rest of it anywhere.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

would love to read it...


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

TNL said:


> Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:
> 
> _In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter. _


Sheesh. Not so smart, shoulda just bought them off Ebay like everyone else!


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

lreigler said:


> WOW is all I can say. I had heard allegations regarding him but never took anything seriously. As for the youth that admired what he supposedly was doing (killing a lot of birds) that was me. I used to love his videos and thought they were sweet. Being nineteen shooting limits is something we strive for but more times than not we don't. I used to think this guy was top notch but now I see he's nothing more than a fake.


Its not that he is a fake its that he was doing it all for the status and would do anything to appear to be better than the rest its really no different than Mark Mcgwire or Roger Clemens. I see more and more of these waterfowl "teams" wearing matching hoodies and wearing bands. Its all about the kill and nothing about the resource. I sometimes wonder if these people ever look around when they are out hunting and just take in the beauty of the mornings and the way God made this whole earth. I love to just watch the migration and even if the ducks dont come in its still nothing short of amazing. Killing a lot of birds was never the point and I wonder how many actually eat all the birds, I used to hunt with a guy that had a really good spot where the ducks were everywhere, They had two blinds capable of holding like 5 or 6 people each and first thing in the morning you see guys pulling out their plugs and when setting decoys I saw corn laying all over in the water. At the end of the day not one single guy wanted any of the ducks, they were just in it for the kill. these are the guys that go on guided hunts out west all the time and consider their kill numbers as status and really put a black eye on the sport. If your looking for a hero go out in the marsh and see the old guy that diligently is checking his traps or picking up his wooden decoys with the old browning auto loader he bought back in the 50s and have a little talk with him about hunting. every marsh in this state has one of these guys and if you look around you will find them, that is the hunter to look up too, not these made for tv personalities.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

duckhunter382 said:


> Its not that he is a fake its that he was doing it all for the status and would do anything to appear to be better than the rest its really no different than Mark Mcgwire or Roger Clemens. I see more and more of these waterfowl "teams" wearing matching hoodies and wearing bands. Its all about the kill and nothing about the resource. I sometimes wonder if these people ever look around when they are out hunting and just take in the beauty of the mornings and the way God made this whole earth. I love to just watch the migration and even if the ducks dont come in its still nothing short of amazing. Killing a lot of birds was never the point and I wonder how many actually eat all the birds, I used to hunt with a guy that had a really good spot where the ducks were everywhere, They had two blinds capable of holding like 5 or 6 people each and first thing in the morning you see guys pulling out their plugs and when setting decoys I saw corn laying all over in the water. At the end of the day not one single guy wanted any of the ducks, they were just in it for the kill. these are the guys that go on guided hunts out west all the time and consider their kill numbers as status and really put a black eye on the sport. If your looking for a hero go out in the marsh and see the old guy that diligently is checking his traps or picking up his wooden decoys with the old browning auto loader he bought back in the 50s and have a little talk with him about hunting. every marsh in this state has one of these guys and if you look around you will find them, that is the hunter to look up too, not these made for tv personalities.


No truer words have ever been spoken!!!!!!


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

duckhunter382 said:


> Killing a lot of birds was never the point and I wonder how many actually eat all the birds, I used to hunt with a guy that had a really good spot where the ducks were everywhere, They had two blinds capable of holding like 5 or 6 people each and first thing in the morning you see guys pulling out their plugs and when setting decoys I saw corn laying all over in the water. At the end of the day not one single guy wanted any of the ducks, they were just in it for the kill. these are the guys that go on guided hunts out west all the time and consider their kill numbers as status and really put a black eye on the sport.


 
I hunt out west and I agree, we do it ourselves and take quite a few birds, but we process and eat everyone over the year. 

I meet some guys at the border this year they told me they shot over 100 birds for 4 guys (completely legal). while I was filling out the forms to bring my birds back to the states they told the border guys they left all their birds in Canada.

I know this is legal but why go to canada and leave the birds behind?


I hunt and enjoy eating the birds, I dont understand those that hunt but do not use the birds (except crow).


TD


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TNL said:


> Paragraph 24 of the Indictment:
> 
> _In or about the Fall of 2005, FOILES . . . drove to a city park in Loveland, Colorado, after learning that numerous Canada geese with leg bands and neck collars were at the park. FOILES used bread to entice banded geese near his vehicle, shot the geese with a pellet gun, retrieved the geese, and removed their leg bands and neck collars. FOILES called this method of collecting goose bands "parking," and subsequently used the collected leg bands to decorate his duck and goose call lanyard, which he wore prominently on his commercial hunting videos to advertise his skill and experience as a migratory waterfowl hunter. _


Dang, least I got the decency to tackle the goose and use rachet pruners.. Not kill the dang thing

Its available through Pacer


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

Well said dh382 and 1fish!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

duckhunter382 said:


> Its not that he is a fake its that he was doing it all for the status and would do anything to appear to be better than the rest its really no different than Mark Mcgwire or Roger Clemens. I see more and more of these waterfowl "teams" wearing matching hoodies and wearing bands. Its all about the kill and nothing about the resource. I sometimes wonder if these people ever look around when they are out hunting and just take in the beauty of the mornings and the way God made this whole earth. I love to just watch the migration and even if the ducks dont come in its still nothing short of amazing. Killing a lot of birds was never the point and I wonder how many actually eat all the birds, I used to hunt with a guy that had a really good spot where the ducks were everywhere, They had two blinds capable of holding like 5 or 6 people each and first thing in the morning you see guys pulling out their plugs and when setting decoys I saw corn laying all over in the water. At the end of the day not one single guy wanted any of the ducks, they were just in it for the kill. these are the guys that go on guided hunts out west all the time and consider their kill numbers as status and really put a black eye on the sport. If your looking for a hero go out in the marsh and see the old guy that diligently is checking his traps or picking up his wooden decoys with the old browning auto loader he bought back in the 50s and have a little talk with him about hunting. every marsh in this state has one of these guys and if you look around you will find them, that is the hunter to look up too, not these made for tv personalities.


I like what you are saying, but that is an unbelievably large brush you painting with.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe Foiles should give up his current line of calls, and work with DRC. This could be his signature call :lol: http://drccalls.com/products-page/goose-calls/the-inmate/


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

shut r down folks. Make sure you control yourselves before you post next time please. This is a family site.


----------

